# North Dakota



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

we are trying to plan a trip to the Minot area possibly around the 15th of April.....we are looking for some tips on where to hunt and places to stay etc? any help or suggestions are appreciated

Thanks


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

you are going to be a little to far west. You might have to go east towards devils lake more. the 15th of april is pushing the danger zone. if there is no snow on the ground at that time those geese will be heading into canada by then.


----------



## buckshot047 (Mar 8, 2010)

is there even public land in the devils lake area? also how early do you guys think the snows will be showing up? This is out first time ever snow huinting and we have scored a bunch of decoys so we think we are ready to go...just need a little guidance...Thanks for any help


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring snow hunting is.....here today,gone tomorrow.No one can nail down a date precisely.Some years they move through ND in a day or two.Watch the snow line as it recedes northward.

Almost all snow hunting is done on private land.They don't use the refuges much in spring especially with all the snow we have.there will be sheet water everywhere.Be prepared for mud,mud,mud.Field roads will be undriveable.

there are thousands of snows that migrate over Minot.The general pattern is to move NW across ND into Sask.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Getting on private land for snows is a breeze. Tracking down the landowner may be another story. Hope you have a cell phone with good covrage. Sometimes a phone call will save you a 40 mile trip.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The longer you hold off on nailing dates the better off you'll be.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i usually give my guys a two week warning, and a and a "we leave in 7 days" the two week is subject to change. the one week is tell your bosses we leave on fri. Like others said watch the snowline, and migration reports too. both very important! 99 percent of land owners let you on, so have your cell ready! and be under the migration not to far east or to far west. nd game and fish have a spring migration map for you.


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Just so we are clear on everything, Devils Lake is a great area to hunt, but its not the ONLY place to hunt in ND.

If your staying in Minot, your probably going to drive 30 miles in any one direction to hit a good traffic lane. Head northwest towards Upham, southeast towards Butte, or Northwest towards Berthold. All these areas can hold good amounts of birds.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

might wanna head northeast if you wanna go to Upham of those three Upham gets my vote for the best spot I would like to know where around berthold you would find some good spring snow hunting? I have never seen it...


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I can get there until the 15th either and with this weather warming fast I am nervous that I will not find any birds. I would look east farther if I were u as well.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it better to go out west more in north dakota? and towards the middle or north side of the state? I live in fargo, and the last two years I have hunted in the lisbon area and around the border by like wahpeton and stuff, but it seems like the birds are only in these areas for a couple days. Would i have better luck going more north west?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's the thing with snows, here today gone tomorrow. Its like that all over the state.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Spring snow hunting is.....here today,gone tomorrow.No one can nail down a date precisely.Some years they move through ND in a day or two.Watch the snow line as it recedes northward.


Yep!!! Good advice there!


----------

